

Why women leave tech because they have good taste - zdw
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2014/10/why-women-leave-tech-they-have-good-taste.html

======
no_future
Let me preface this by saying that I find it ridiculous that many people seem
to think there is some kind of intellectual/aptitude discrepancy between males
and females. To reference the article itself("math is hard"), in my personal
experiences in high school at least, I knew more girls who were awesome at
math and science than boys.

Can people not just do what they like and shut up about it? Why does every
single little thing have to devolve into some huge scene about race/gender
inequality? There are good parts and bad parts of working in any field, learn
to deal with the bad parts, that's life. Leaving a field that you otherwise
found interesting and enjoyable because "the men were rude to me", or "I was
the only ethnic/gay person there" really isn't helping your case. Do people
really feel the need to fit in so badly that the fact that everyone at their
workplace is not like them is enough to make them leave their field of work?
Try being someone who comes to this country and doesn't speak good english.
You're all people and share a common interest in tech, try to make the best of
it for Christ's sake. If you aren't happy with the conditions, try and be
someone who helps make a difference. By leaving and writing passive-aggressive
blog posts you are part of the problem. Some of these people really just need
to get over themselves(boohoo I was the only black trigender pansexual in the
office and people joked lightheartedly with me, the horror!).

This generation really is the overly entitled, whiny group that all those
middle aged columnists seem to be writing about.

They may have a point about the maternity leave thing though, I don't see that
one brought up often.

------
kelukelugames
First of all, I don't doubt that women are sometimes treated with less respect
than man in our field. Part of the reason I left my last job was the rampant
casual sexism. Shame on us.

With that said, when a woman is interrupted, how often is that due to sexism?

My girlfriend and I are in our thirties but we used to speak like college aged
children. When we improved our speech, we noticed that people treat us with
more respect. I know a large number of engineers, both male and female and in
various age groups, who could benefit from Toastmasters or a speech coach.

As for men who interrupt, I hate you, you make the work environment worse and
you need a lesson in basic etiquette.

------
gretful
If you want to be treated equal quit crying when you get treated equal! Being
interrupted and having to prove yourself are things males require of each
other.

Does sexism exist? Yes. But quit trying to turn men into women.

------
lazylizard
the criticism thing.. um. you don't think 'what can go wrong?' all the time?
or maybe 'is there a better solution'? what else is there to think about?

~~~
YesThatTom2
The fact that you can't imagine that there is anything else to say proves my
point.

~~~
lazylizard
i thought that was the point of discussions..get more people to help think
'what can go wrong' and 'is there a better solution'..vaguely, like, if there
are no violent objections then this will be how we'll do it.. or something
like that?

